# Hamsik in Cina per 9 mln a stagione.



## admin (2 Febbraio 2019)

Come riportato da Di Marzio, Hamsik ha giocato l'ultima partita col Napoli stasera. Il centrocampista si trasferirà in Cina, al Dalian, dove guadagnerà 9 mln a stagione. Il Napoli ne incasserà 15.


----------



## iceman. (2 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Hamsik ha giocato l'ultima partita col Napoli stasera. Il centrocampista si trasferirà in Cina, al Dalian, dove guadagnerà 9 mln a stagione. Il Napoli ne incasserà 15.



Giocatore discreto ma niente di ché, sempre assente quando si alza l'asticella.


----------



## Heaven (2 Febbraio 2019)

È una leggenda del Napoli, mi è sempre stato simpatico. Quest’anno evidentemente è calato tantissimo, ma in generale ha giocato sempre ad alti livelli, giocatore da grande squadra. Buona fortuna


----------



## mabadi (2 Febbraio 2019)

Meno di quanto prenderà la formica atomica


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, Hamsik ha giocato l'ultima partita col Napoli stasera. Il centrocampista si trasferirà in Cina, al Dalian, dove guadagnerà 9 mln a stagione. Il Napoli ne incasserà 15.



Per restare a Napoli ha probabilmente rinunciato a stipendi più alti, ora va all'incasso in Cina.
Peccato che i cinesi non si pigliano anche Montolivo


----------



## Milo (2 Febbraio 2019)

Capace è stato il Napoli a voler chiudere solo ora per avere la scusa che è troppo tardi per investire.

Poi però che non si lamenti di juve, fatturati, arbitri, ecc


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Avrebbe potuto guadagnare di piu. Va ad arrotondare la pensione.. è comprensibile, a napoli non avrebbe piu vinto nulla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Febbraio 2019)

Credo che perdano un leader del spogliatoio.

Hamsik mi é sempre piaciuto un casino, mi ricordo ancora come ai tempi del Brescia si parlava di un interesse del Milan che poi purtroppo nonn é mai stato concretizzato, sarebbe stato un possibile erede di Seedorf per noi. Peccato per come é andato - sia per lui (a livello di titoli) che per noi


----------



## Kayl (2 Febbraio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Credo che perdano un leader del spogliatoio.
> 
> Hamsik mi é sempre piaciuto un casino, mi ricordo ancora come ai tempi del Brescia si parlava di un interesse del Milan che poi purtroppo nonn é mai stato concretizzato, sarebbe stato un possibile erede di Seedorf per noi. Peccato per come é andato - sia per lui (a livello di titoli) che per noi



un possibile erede di chi!? Non bestemmiamo, per favore.


----------



## Route66 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Ottima operazione per il Napoli che si toglie un ingaggio pesante e un possibile problema futuro senza perdere tanto dal punto di vista tecnico incassando un bel gruzzolo.
Per il giocatore una bella pensione dorata e meritata per quanto ha fatto in carriera.
Lui e la sua famiglia potranno sfoggiare gioielli e Rolex in piena libertà e sicurezza


----------



## juventino (2 Febbraio 2019)

Avrebbe potuto tranquillamente giocare in una big, ma il treno lo ha perso definitivamente nel 2015 (fu vicino alla Juve, parola di Marotta). È stata una sua scelta e per questo credo meriti il massimo rispetto.
Buona fortuna Marekiaro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2019)

Sempre piaciuto, un gran professionista a discapito della diceria che tatuaggi e creste non vanno bene ( cit. )! Non capisco perchè a solo 31 anni va in Cina fuori dal calcio che conta quando potrebbe rimanere a Napoli dove è amatissimo in città e Carletto potrebbe dare vita a un altro ciclo, oppure andare in un altra squadra seria in Europa.


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Febbraio 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sempre piaciuto, un gran professionista a discapito della diceria che tatuaggi e creste non vanno bene ( cit. )! Non capisco perchè a solo 31 anni va in Cina fuori dal calcio che conta quando potrebbe rimanere a Napoli dove è amatissimo in città e Carletto potrebbe dare vita a un altro ciclo, oppure andare in un altra squadra seria in Europa.



Fisicamente ormai non ci sta più. È da almeno un paio d'anni che non aveva neanche i 60 minuti sulle gambe. Poi se va a prendere 9 netti a stagione...


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2019)

Per stare a Napoli ha rinunciato a tanti soldi....ora a fine carriera pensa al conto in banca, a monetizzare il più possibile, come dargli torto.


----------



## eldero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Giocatore di livello e di valori. Stima assoluta. Ora fa bene a monetizzare


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Occhi cerulei


----------



## Miracle1980 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Stavo pensando che c’è ancora speranza di sbolognare qualcuno dei nostri ai cinesi...


----------



## Dany20 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Forse ha capito che l'anno buono per vincere lo scudetto era l'anno scorso.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Febbraio 2019)

Tanto di cappello... Massimo rispetto per la sua squadra del Napoli. Lui se ne va a prendere 9 milioni a stagione e fa incassare soldi pure alla sua squadra.

Ben fatto. Complimenti.


----------

